# Reparar  dvd recco rdv-300s



## Guatosk (Oct 16, 2008)

Hola a todos soy nuevo en este foro y es por esto que necesito a la comunidad electronica ayuda con un dvd recco rdv-300s el cual de un momento a otro no encendio mas, me dirigi directamente a revisar la fuente de alimentacion y donde me tiene que entregar 15 volts me esta dando 16.5 volts y donde deben haber 5 volts hay 3.65 revise todos los componentes pero a simple vista no hay nada fuera de lo normal.

      Si es que exite alguien que ya halla realizado esta reparacion ruego por favor que me oriente o me dija que produce esta falla en la fuente de alimentacion, por lo que yo creo parece ser que el condensador de 2200 micro Faradios, 10 volts parece tener fugas.

      Si me pueden ayudar les estare realmente agradecido, esperando una buena acogida me despido.

      Gracias a todos.


----------



## zopilote (Oct 16, 2008)

Prueba reemplazando el condensador que mencionas. Luego nos comentas si solo era esó. Tambien suele ser soldadura defectuosa o los diodos con fugas.


----------



## maximoss3500 (Ago 25, 2010)

hola yo tambien tengo el mismo problema con un DVD Philips DVP3254K de um momento a otro no encendio mas, revise la fuente pero al pareser funciona perfectamente da los voltajes que requiere en cada una de sus salidas, pero igual no enciende ya no se que pueda ser porque no soy un experto apenas un aprendis  recien graduado como Tecnico Medio en Electronica !! si algien me puede ayudar a solucionar el problema sera bien agradecido!"!


----------



## edgar wilfredo (Ago 19, 2012)

hola bueno la verdad soy nuevo tengo una falla en un dvd recco modelo rdv_882 la falla esta en la tarjeta se extrabiaron los transitores  y me gustaria tener el diagrama bueno saludossssssss al foro


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 20, 2012)

esquemas de dvd http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,5/ hay muchos y son gratis


----------

